# The Master Techniques of Marquetry



## tenontim

Steve, this was my introduction to marquetry. I enjoyed the DVD. Now if I can just find the time to try out some of the procedures he describes.


----------



## SteveKorz

I'm with you… maybe this winter I can sit down and try it. He makes it look so simple.


----------



## motthunter

sounds great.. I would love to see it.


----------



## davidtheboxmaker

I've seen excerts from this DVD. The speed he can work at is breathtaking.


----------



## Radish

Definitely in my must buy list! Thanks Steve.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks for the lead Steve.


----------



## furnitologist

Steve to go along with your review, here's a video that provides discussion on woodworking and creating a marquetry tulip.

Thought you'd be interested…....Neil http://furnitology.blogspot.com/index.html


----------

